# So.....



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What's up with tomorrow? Who is going?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just exchanged SMS' with Rito... It looks like it'll be some other day.

Bummer...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Meh.....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Could you believe it? I'm still waiting for my frame! ¬¬


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bummer... and I thought I was going to read another ride report about today later on. I'll try riding saturday or sunday, depending on the F....ng flu.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Bummer... and I thought I was going to read another ride report about today later on. I'll try riding saturday or sunday, depending on the F....ng flu.


I'm off for a ride anyways... just not at Ajusco unsfortunately... C'ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp you suck. Ruined todays ride!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Lolz! :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp you suck. Ruined todays ride!


My mom says that too, so I'm starting to think that's true...

Whatever...

Hey, I was thinking of you guys... you gotta come down here and I can show you a few cool trails for you, guys. There's climbing involved, but we can keep it to a minimum...

You gotta try this baby....

Take off....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-20

Gap....









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-20

Landing...









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-20


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Landing looks soooo nice with all those branches and logs, perfect for an endo :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Landing looks soooo nice with all those branches and logs, perfect for an endo :thumbsup:


And you better nail the turn that comes after the landing... or ride into the bushes... err.. uh.... I mean, trees.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sh1tty jump


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sh1tty jump


Wuss... pu$$y...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Wuss... pu$$y...


If Gracia, Schley, Lacondeguy or Strait said that to me I would feel offended, but if YOU say it it means nothing to me.... 

There is no fun jumping crappy jumps IMHO...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> There is no fun jumping crappy jumps IMHO...


Wuss... Pu$$y...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Wuss... Pu$$y...


Read above post once again, retard.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Read above post once again, retard.


I did, and I couldn't care any less even trying...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I did, and I couldn't care any less even trying...


Too bad....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Too bad....


Drongo, let me see what I can do for sunday... Chances are against, though...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Drongo, let me see what I can do for sunday... Chances are against, though...


Doesn't matter anymore, you always bail... :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Doesn't matter anymore, you always bail... :nono:


Yeah, that's me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You are not invited anymore, it is rude to bail you know?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You are not invited anymore, it is rude to bail you know?


You just made me cry... :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> You just made me cry... :smallviolin: :smallviolin: :smallviolin:


You deserve it


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Another day in Tacu's and Warp's love affair....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Another day in Tacu's and Warp's love affair....


Jealous? :skep:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

:lol:

We can't compete Robert!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, you could start arguing with Roberto.. but I don't think you guys could match our geek discussions..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Jealous? :skep:


nahh, just by looking how you look at each other, you're made for each other....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> nahh, just by looking how you look at each other, you're made for each other....


You know that's a lie, because he always bails :nono:


----------

